# Bulkcarrier sinks off Taiwan



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

Twenty-six Indonesian sailors are feared dead after their Panamanian freighter hit rough seas off Taiwan's north coast, officials said.

Television images showed coast guards plucking one surviving sailor from the sea, but transport ministry official Ho Wen-chih said he feared the others were dead.

ABC News


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Thats sad mate. what was the name of the ship Dom?


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Sadly the total may be 29 missing, but so far only one survivor. The ship is apparently called Mariner and owned by INDOSUCCESS.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

many thanks for that Tonga.
It is our typhoon season out here and the state of the sea can change quickly. The older and less reliable ships are the ones to caught out in it.
I feel for the families of the 29 missing seamen.


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

A sad tale indeed. 

www.shipspotting.com & Clarksons list the owners as a single ship company in Singapore, built 1975 for the Cubans. She's about 27,000 dwt, a geared bulker, just the sort which get lots of use and abuse but never quite enough maintenance.

I suppose the IMO will be telling us she had a full SMS and was in class?


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

*Ship 'dragged into whirlpool'*

A Panama-registered freighter may have sunk in a whirlpool last week, dragging down as many as 27 crew members within five minutes after the ship was struck by a giant wave off Taiwan, the coast guard said today.

The eddy between currents about 35 nautical miles east of Taiwan's northern tip is suspected of sinking the ship, which was carrying iron ore and an Indonesian crew of 28.

One crew member was found alive, clinging to his life vest, a day after the freighter went down last Tuesday.

"A whirlpool effect is possible," said Taiwan Coast Guard spokesman Hsieh Ching-ching after hearing the survivor's account.

"Some of the sailors couldn't put on their lifejackets in time, so there are some who didn't make it up."

Typhoon Mitag generated stormy seas east of Taiwan last week after killing about 19 in the Philippines.

Although the coast guard normally calls off searches within 72 hours, it has extended its hunt for the ship to a seventh day, using 12 boats and a helicopter.

Reuters


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

The ship is the MEZZANINE (IMO 7396317), owned by Indosuccess Ltd., Singapore and under Biro Klasifikasi Indonesia class. She was detained by PSC at Tianjin, China on 17.09.2007 with 36 deficiencies. See the links on www.equasis.org for more details.


----------

